# كتاب هام جدا فى هندسة الخزانات البترولية



## هانى شرف الدين (20 نوفمبر 2006)

كتاب هام جدا فى هندسة الخزانات البترولية 

كتاب reservoir eng.tarek ahmed 

http://www.4shared.com/file/13340764/8bd43902/Tarek_Ahmad_-_Reservoir_Engine.html?s=1​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (21 نوفمبر 2006)

thanxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Me00sa (25 نوفمبر 2006)

Thank you Much


----------



## م/محمد جميل (13 فبراير 2007)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## ayoobi (2 أبريل 2007)

please recheck the link


----------



## محمد الخثعمي (2 أبريل 2007)

http://www.4shared.com/file/13340764/8bd43902/_ahmed_tarek__-_reservoir_engineering_handbook.html

Check this


----------



## kemo26 (3 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## kemo26 (3 أبريل 2007)

الله معاك و معانا


----------



## obey (22 أبريل 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبد الجليل الربيعي (25 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يابطل ، مثل هكذا مواقع تغني عن الكثير من الجهد والتكاليف


----------



## سرمد111 (27 مارس 2010)

مشكورين أخونا العزيز


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (3 أبريل 2010)

*الرابط منتهي000هل يمكن أعادته000000مع التقدير*


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (3 أبريل 2010)

شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا جزيلا


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (3 أبريل 2010)

سعد محمد هادي قال:


> *الرابط منتهي000هل يمكن أعادته000000مع التقدير*



تم تعديل الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/13340764/8bd43902/Tarek_Ahmad_-_Reservoir_Engine.html?s=1


----------



## أباياسر (12 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير 
عفوا أخي الكريم الرابط الجديد أيضا منتهى


----------



## مصطفى عيسى سكريب (25 ديسمبر 2011)

جمايلك مغرقانا 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aboomajed (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراا*​


----------

